# Don't Drift Away



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 27, 2007)

James Macdonald has an excellent message about drifting away on his site today. Listened to it this morning and thought how every young person and every pew warmer needs to hear this.

Walk in the Word with Dr. James MacDonald


----------

